
Ask HN: Why intruders add stolen cards? - hello_alex
A couple of days ago 9 intruders (according to GA, with browser language set to Chinese), created accounts in our SaaS platform and added 9 different billing methods. A payment processor (we use Braintree) declined all the billing methods with an error &quot;Call Issuer. Pick Up Card.&quot;. This alludes to the fact that these are stolen cards. Any experience what do the tried to achieve?<p>Perhaps, later on, they would ask for a refund to another billing method.
======
gus_massa
Perhaps they are trying to use your site to test if the cards are already
reported as stolen and blocked. A few years ago the owner of CandyJapan had a
similar problem. Read the article and the comments in the HN submission:
"Candy Japan hit with credit card fraud"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10237697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10237697)
(293 points, by bemmu, on Sept 18, 2015, 204 comments)

~~~
hello_alex
Thanks for your reply. I'm going read the article you've referenced.

